# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > डायबिटीज़ >  क्या आप जानते है डायबिटीज की दवा से प्रभावित हो सकता है थायराइड

## Apurv Sharma

यह किसी को भी और किसी उम्र में हो सकता है। टाइप2 डायबिटीज सामान्यतः इंसुलिन प्रतिरोध से आरम्भ होता है। यह ऐसी स्थिति है जिसमें मांसपेशियां, लिवर और वसा कोशिकाएं ठीक तरह से इंसुलिन का उपयोग नहीं करतीं। मधुमेह एक ऐसी बीमारी है जो एक बार हो जाये तो जिंदगी भर जाती नहीं है, इस बीमारी में सबसे बड़ी समस्*या देखरेख और खानपान की है। क्*योंकि इसके लिए प्रयोग की जाने वाली दवाओं में भी अगर अनियिमतता बरती जाये तो इसके कारण दूसरी बीमारियां भी होने लगती हैं। इस लेख में विस्*तार से जानिये डायबिटीज की दवा थॉयराइड के लिए कैसे होती है जिम्*मेदार।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*क्या कहते है शोध :-*क्या आप जानते है की एक नए शोध के अनुसार सामान्यतया मधुमेह के इलाज में उपयोग आने वाली दवा मेटफॉरमिन अंडरएक्टिव थॉयराइड सहित टीएसएच के निम्न स्तर के लिए खतरा हो सकती है। शोधकर्ताओं ने निम्न टीएसएच स्तर के मरीजों को सावधान करते हुए कहा कि इससे हृ्दय रोग या हड्डियों के टूटने की समस्या हो सकती है। यद्पि इस शोध में इसके कारण और प्रभाव शामिल नहीं है।

सीएमएजे की 22 सितंबर की रिर्पोट के अनुसार इस शोध में सामान्य थायराइड समूह के 322 की तुलना में अंडरएक्टिव थॉइराइड (हाइपोथॉइराडिज्म) में 495 टीएसएच का निम्न स्तर पाया गया। इनमें से जो मरीज मधुमेह के लिए सुलफोनिलुयरा दवाई लेने वालों की तुलना मे मेटफॉरमिन लेने वाले मरीजों मे टीएसएच का निम्न स्तर का खतरा 55 फीसदी ज्यादा है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

और इस प्रेस रिलीज में, मॉन्ट्रेल के मैकगिल विश्वविद्यालय के कैंसर विभाग के डॉ. लॉरेंट एजुओले ने बताया कि, "इस लंबवत शोध में इस बात की पुष्टि की है कि मेटाफॉरमिन का उपयोग करने वाले हाइपोथॉइराडिज्म के मरीजों में टीएसएच का निम्न स्तर का खतरा ज्यादा होता है। एजुओले का कहना है," मेटफॉरमिन लेनें वाले मरीजों में टीएसएच के निम्न स्तर को उच्च देखते हुए, ऐसा कहा जा कहता है कि भविष्य की शोध में इसके प्रभावों के क्लीनिकल परिणामों को पता लगाने में मदद मिलेगी।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*क्या प्रमाणित करते है दूसरे  :-*क्या आप जानते है की दो विशेषज्ञ इस बात से सहमति रखते हैं जो की इम्पोर्टेन्ट बात है । न्यूयार्क शहर के मांउट सिनाई बेथ इजराइल के फ्राइडमैन डायबिटीज इंस्टीट्यूट के निर्देशक डॉ. गिर्लाड बर्नस्टेन के कहा," इस शोध में सवाल इस प्रकार है: क्या निम्न टीएसएच का कोई क्लीनिकल महत्व है?" 

इसके जवाब में बर्नस्टेन ने कहा, "लाखों लोग जिन्हें टाइप2 डाइबटीज है और लाखों लोग जिन्हें निम्न थॉइराइड है और वो थॉइराइड की दवा लेते है। और दोनों दवाई लेने वाले कई लाखों लोगों को दिया जिनमें थॉयराइड का निदान नहीं हुआ था। इसके अलावा, इस शोध में खून में शामिल होने वाले दो तरह के थॉयराइड की कोई माप नहीं की गई है। जिससे शायद ये जानने में मदद हो कि टीएसएच का स्तर क्यों निम्न हो जाता है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

इसलिए अगर आप डायबिटीज जैसी बीमारी से पीडि़त हैं तो इसके उपचार के लिए किसी प्रकार की दवा का सेवन करने से पहले विशेषज्ञों से सलाह जरूर लीजिए। बिना डॉक्टर की सलाह के कोई दवाई का प्रयोग न करे |

----------

